# Pistons @ Wolves (10/30/14)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Second look at Wiggins. Starting to watch this one now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Thad's horrible off-ball defensive awareness and Pekovic's poor footwork is back on display early.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wiggins just got a missed shot that was essentially an assist. Drew the entire defense to him and gave Pek the easy tip-in. Good hard drive by the kid.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rubio is in Drummond's lap in the post because he doesn't respect Brandon Jennings AT ALL on the perimeter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

KCP doesn't know how to use screens yet at this level. He doesn't run around them tight enough to give his screener the opportunity to actually pick off his defender. He's got to work on that to get open shots rather than contested ones.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wiggins just got a rude introduction to the NBA phenomenon known as the make-up call. Ugly.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wiggins has already had three beautiful passes that his teammates have failed to convert into easy points. Thad flubbed one. Rubio missed a lay-up. Pek bricked a 3-footer. Damn.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's the 5th traveling call I've already seen go against Pekovic in two games. His footwork in the post looks really sloppy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Josh Smith just hit two open 18-footers. I wonder if a really dumb, forced shot is on the way shortly. Hmmm...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Unselfish Brandon Jennings seems to have showed up for this game. Interesting early development.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Corey Brewer not ready for a perfect drop off pass from Rubio. That play reminded me of the Pistol Pete movie.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Mo Williams/Kevin Martin is such a slick-shooting, veteran, back-up backcourt.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Anthony Bennett is painfully tentative on offense right now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Gorgui Dieng is quite a physical specimen. Every rebound he gets just looks impressive.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

....


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Minnesota is lucky to be leading in this game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Wiggins has already had three beautiful passes that his teammates have failed to convert into easy points. Thad flubbed one. Rubio missed a lay-up. Pek bricked a 3-footer. Damn.


His passing has been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> His passing has been a pleasant surprise.


His teammates, on the other hand, have not.


----------

